# electrical suprise



## jetta5000 (Jul 18, 2006)

after pumping some fuel i turn the key and the engine turns but won't catch. so i call AAA, get towed turn the key after the truck leaves and as i kinda half expected the 5000 starts instantly, sputters a bit (at the time i thought i had just flooded it earlier) and runs fine. the next day on the way to work the engine chokes occasionally like either spark or fuel is lacking until i have driven for about 10 minutes then it evens out. so all is good, i am almost to work, then in the middle of town suddenly the power goes out. then the same thing as the night before, engine turning and not catching. three hours later it starts on the first keyturn again. 
my first thought was the distributor cap but i replaced it less than a year ago and it looks fine.
any thoughts anyone? thanks


----------

